# Severe constipation: I need help, please.



## Karilon

Alright, so..I'm 16 years old and have had constipation problems since I was a little kid. I had a hard time going, and would frequently be constipated. My usual state of being (now, at this age of 16) is where I'm constipated (not all of the time, but the majority I'm at least somewhat constipated). It's usually 3-4 days inbetween BM's for me, if not longer.However, as of late..I've been having terrible constipation. I went to see my doctor, and she told me to take Miralax once every hour for 5 hours, in the hopes of "cleaning me out". Well, I got some diarrhea and thought it was over with! Little did I know, 3 weeks later (present day) I haven't had regular stool in at least a week, if not two. So I called my doctor back up and the nurse told me to take the Miralax once a day for a few days. So I took it once for 3 days and ended up with diarrhea that was very small and thin. However, there isn't much diarrhea, and I have a hard time pushing when I do go to the bathroom. During the past few weeks I've been changing my diet to help with the constipation. I've been drinking Prune Juice, eating Fiber One bars, eating lots of veggies, beans, anything and everything. I stopped taking the Miralax 2 or 3 days ago and am still having diarrhea. I actually went in to see a doctor and she told me to take 1 Dulcolax by mouth (only have Colace tablets, which should work the same) and 1 Dulcolax suppository at the same time. I've lost 6 pounds and have a "full" feeling in my stomach, and I'm sick of it.So, I have a few questions..1. Does Dulcolax/Colace have any drug interactions with Miralax? (Haven't taken it in a few days, but still..)2. Does anyone have any prior experience with Dulcolax suppositories? How well do they work? Are the side effects bad?3. Should I take the Dulcolax/Colace as my doctor suggested ASAP, or should I wait until my stool isn't just diarrhea?Note: I've never been to a gastrointestinal doctor, but could I have IBS?


----------



## Aurametrix

1. There are no significant interactions. Colace is recommended to those who can't handle Miralax. 2. Side effects of Dulcolax include stomach cramps, diarrhea, digestive discomfort, fainting, and even bleeding or allergies - in rare cases.It should not be used in case of intestinal obstruction.Long-term use of stimulant laxatives like Dulcolax could cause neuronal injury or damage to colonic muscles: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9649012And yes, it may not work for everyone.3. Your doctor probably suggested to replace Miralax with Dulcolax/Colace. You do not need to take anything now.


Karilon said:


> ...<skip>So, I have a few questions..1. Does Dulcolax/Colace have any drug interactions with Miralax? (Haven't taken it in a few days, but still..)2. Does anyone have any prior experience with Dulcolax suppositories? How well do they work? Are the side effects bad?3. Should I take the Dulcolax/Colace as my doctor suggested ASAP, or should I wait until my stool isn't just diarrhea?Note: I've never been to a gastrointestinal doctor, but could I have IBS?


----------



## wilt

Karilon said:


> Alright, so..I'm 16 years old and have had constipation problems since I was a little kid. I had a hard time going, and would frequently be constipated. My usual state of being (now, at this age of 16) is where I'm constipated (not all of the time, but the majority I'm at least somewhat constipated). It's usually 3-4 days inbetween BM's for me, if not longer.However, as of late..I've been having terrible constipation. I went to see my doctor, and she told me to take Miralax once every hour for 5 hours, in the hopes of "cleaning me out". Well, I got some diarrhea and thought it was over with! Little did I know, 3 weeks later (present day) I haven't had regular stool in at least a week, if not two. So I called my doctor back up and the nurse told me to take the Miralax once a day for a few days. So I took it once for 3 days and ended up with diarrhea that was very small and thin. However, there isn't much diarrhea, and I have a hard time pushing when I do go to the bathroom. During the past few weeks I've been changing my diet to help with the constipation. I've been drinking Prune Juice, eating Fiber One bars, eating lots of veggies, beans, anything and everything. I stopped taking the Miralax 2 or 3 days ago and am still having diarrhea. I actually went in to see a doctor and she told me to take 1 Dulcolax by mouth (only have Colace tablets, which should work the same) and 1 Dulcolax suppository at the same time. I've lost 6 pounds and have a "full" feeling in my stomach, and I'm sick of it.So, I have a few questions..1. Does Dulcolax/Colace have any drug interactions with Miralax? (Haven't taken it in a few days, but still..)2. Does anyone have any prior experience with Dulcolax suppositories? How well do they work? Are the side effects bad?3. Should I take the Dulcolax/Colace as my doctor suggested ASAP, or should I wait until my stool isn't just diarrhea?Note: I've never been to a gastrointestinal doctor, but could I have IBS?


i have had similar problems since youth and have spent 30+ trying diets, alt. medicine and regular medicine. I have had success on this.- here is my advice1. i decided long ago not to use medicines or laxatives unless it is urgent for 2 reasons- you can become dependent on them and they don't help you determine the source of the problem- they mask it2. it is a very rare doctor who can help you - medicine is only now beginning to understand the intricacies of the GI system. Constipation is more rare than diarrhea and so you will have that much more difficulty with finding doctors3. you can help yourself if you have good discipline4. I feel we suffer from an improper mix of gut bacteria which inhibits stool formation- that is the reason for narrow stools-- probiotics may help long term- get a probiotic that is third party tested for quality- it will cost some $5. the FODMAPS diet may help-a gluten free diet helped me and wheat is a FODMAP and has gluten6. Do you have oily or greasy stools-- this may mean additional issues


----------

